# Fluval fx range



## •Cai• (2 Sep 2016)

Hi all, im just wondering if anyone can tell me any first hand experience from these beastie filters. Ive currently got a fluval 305 rigged up to my 200ltr planted tank amd was pondering the idea od upgrading.
 Are these filters bulky? 
Would they be too big for my size tank? 
My tank fits flush to edge of thick cabinet so what would method be to fit lilly pipe to these filters as i dont fancy boring holes through side as i fear the worst for my tank above. 
Cheers people


----------



## Gage Harford (3 Sep 2016)

I have a fluval FX5 on a 90g 340ltr,  it is a beast of a filter and very similar to the FX6.  The FX6 uses less energy and pauses to burp twice per day instead of once.  The tubing on it is very large, I don't know if they make lily pipes large enough to fit.  It is a great filter but lifting it out of the stand is like lifting a 5 gallon bucket of water out from under the stand.  It does have a drain which would make it easier to move but then I would have to get a hose out and I am too lazy.  I think it might be overkill on a 200ltr, would probably create too much flow.  I have mine plumbed to PVC pipe to reduce the flow.  Hell of a filter though.


----------



## •Cai• (3 Sep 2016)

There is the fx4 now isnt there that is for tanks up to 100ltrs and turnover is around 2400ltrs per hour. So reducing that slightly id imsgine it would come to around 10times my tank volume an hour. Im more concerned at the dimensions. 400mm wide seems huge? Is that because of the smart motor box attached at bottom? Id struggle to git it in my cabinet otherwise as i have a cross section splitting caninet into 2sides. 
Then theres the 406 for up to 400ltr tanks. I just worry turnover wont be as strong as recommended.


----------



## •Cai• (3 Sep 2016)

My cabinet is for an  aquaone inspire 130 model by the way.


----------



## Gage Harford (3 Sep 2016)

I was unaware of the fx4 but it looks like it is the same dimensions as the fx6 only shorter.  They are big bulky filters. Here is a good comparison.


----------



## •Cai• (3 Sep 2016)

Ye ive seen that. Im interested to seeing it in regards to something i can relate to.  perhaps a can of beer hah


----------



## Gage Harford (3 Sep 2016)

lol, the one thing I don't have.  I'm in the US, here is a bunch of junk sitting around my FX5.  10lb co2 tank, betta bowl, 1 liter, Cascade 1000 filter, Makita drill, and Eheim surface skimmer.  The FX4 should be very similar but stubbier.  Ha, and the drill hides the motor, dangit, it's the best I can do.


----------



## •Cai• (3 Sep 2016)

Haha i commend you on the effort. I tip my metaphorical cap to you. Is the actual width of filter 400mm or is that with the motor hidden too. Im tight for space is all . I could probably cut the gap for the motor from cabinet divider but if it is like a drain lid then im going to be dissapointed.


----------



## Gage Harford (6 Sep 2016)

On my FX5 without the motor it is ~350mm, the motor sticks out about another 100mm


----------

